# Sage PF depth



## gareth2j (Aug 30, 2014)

Not sure if i should be posting this here or in the grinder forum. Having not much experience with other brands of espresso machines, can someone out there confirm if the depth of the Portafilter provided by Sage for the Dual Boiler machine is shallower than those provided by other brands (Expobar, Rocket, etc)?

The reason for my question is that I also purchased the Baratza Forte AP grinder and you can adjust the height of the PF holder to ensure that it holds the PF securely and level. The issue I'm having is that for the portafilter supplied with the sage I need to raise the supporting arms of the Grinder's PF holder so much that I can no longer fit the PF holder into the grinder (difficult to explain so i have posted a picture below - the bottom right image shows how the protruding metal bit from the PH holder legs protrudes too high preventing the PF holder from being inserted into the grinder - essentially the tup of the adjustable legs should be flush with the top of the PF holder so by my reckoning i need a portafilter that is about 75mm deeper than the one i have).









It leaves me with a few options as as see if but am open to any other suggestions if they are out there:


Use the grinder collection bind that comes with the grinder (kind of defeating the purpose of having a PF holder)

Saw off the protruding metal bit at the top of the PF Holders leg so I can fit the PH holder into the grinder

Locate a deeper Portafilter that is compatible with the sage dual boiler (not sure if a compatible alternative exists?)


Any info/suggestions anyone can provide would be most appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

I have a Baratza Vario with the Forte portafilter holder and I use the Sage (Breville DB) portafilter. The distance from the bottom of the forks to the top of the U bend is 60mm on my unit. No problem fitting the portafilter, with a few mm to spare under the back of the holder.


----------



## gareth2j (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the response Bolta,

I too seem to have 60mm between the U-Bend and the bottom of the forks but the portafilter doesn't fit in correctly. In the image below i have put the forks as high as they can go whilst still fitting in the grinder, but as you can see - when I align the PF with the small latch as the bottom of the metal funnel on the Portaholder (shown on the second image) there is about a 75mm gap to the forks. If I rest it on the forks I have a gap to the metal funnel (in this case the grinds don't hit the PF in the centre and the bit gap means they are more prone to missing the PF as the pile gets higher).

I do find it very odd - I would have thought that the Sage DB portafilter was a within a standard size limit and Barazta would have worked to a general range of PF depths.









I have sent an email to the seller (coffee hit) to ask if I am doing something wrong as the grinder is not as useful to me if I end up with grinds missing the PF.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)




----------



## gareth2j (Aug 30, 2014)

How bizzare, I'm going to re-measure the forks again as it definitely looks like yours sits way closer to the metal funnel than mine. The PFs look a similar size (I was initially wondering if breville and sage had chosen different PFs but they look the same).

Thanks for taking the time to take the picture.


----------



## gareth2j (Aug 30, 2014)

Just to close this out, the situation is now resolved. The guys at Coffehit and Baratza were super helpful. It turns out the forks that came with my portaholder were 9mm to long. Coffehit got a new set of forks out to me and they fit perfectly.

happy days. Thanks for your help Bolta.


----------

